# Side effects of Suprecur and Puregon



## skippy3165 (Nov 18, 2006)

Started taking Suprecur on Monday and then Suprecur and Puregon from Tuesday on, I have a query been having pains on the left side of my abdomen since Friday has any one else had any side effects with these injections.


----------



## starfish (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi

I'm on Fostimon to induce ovulation I know its not the same as you but, yes I have had funny pains in my abdomen. Don't have clue what they are. They arn't painful though. If they do get painful you should go and get checked out!

Are the drugs you are taking to stimulate your ovaries? 


CX


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hi Skippy

If the pains are severe then you must get it checked out.

Most likely it is just a sign that your ovaries are being stimulated and are starting to swell. I always had niggling pains in my sides when I was stimming.

Remember to drink plenty of water.

Good luck with this cycle  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

I also had pain around both ovaries, but as soon as I started drinking more water (a lot more) I haven't had any more pains. Having my 2nd scan tomorrow, also on suprecur & puregon. Probably IUI on Wed.
Cat


----------



## skippy3165 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi, been for a scan this morning they said the pains where normal and I will be doing the deed on Friday morning so keeping my fingers crossed.  Take care all and good luck to you all.


----------

